# Cool Birdhouses



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Somebody posted this Harley Davidson birdhouse on facebook, just thought I'd share it here and see if anybody else has seen some unique and imaginative birdhouses to share.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll bet some bad-ass birds live there…....................


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Great looking bird house, nice find Ted.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

too cool ,


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Follow this forum topic…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53693


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

oops, started just a few hours before this one… I feel like such a copycat. Thanks for the heads up kdc68. Shared the biker birdhouse there, will just let this thread fade away.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome. My nephew would love this.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I know of a Canadian artist who has been making birdhouses for years,his handle is cranbrook2 ,these are some of his work:


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a nice piece of work. It's quite a conversation piece.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The Canadian Artist making extreme birdhouse is the Lumberjock John.


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Got replaced my old door to I new one I purchased at http://caldwells.com/door-shop.. the old one would be perfect to modify and create miniature house like this featured, after all it was all made from hard wood.


----------

